# Arachnophobia, Manchester, July 2014



## Black (Jul 21, 2014)

This is one of 7 culverts along the Gore brook,
passes beneath Wilbraham road.




jungle


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow lovely stuff, some really nice constructions along there. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 22, 2014)

Really interesting consrtuction bet that one echoed!


----------



## vanburen (Jul 22, 2014)

Im liking those photos a lot !


----------

